
Tesla Model 3 plows into overturned truck on highway [video] - tech-historian
https://twitter.com/jsin86524368/status/1267304975069261824
======
tech-historian
Likely on autopilot, since the car made zero attempt to slow down or avoid the
obvious obstacle.

------
Overtonwindow
Reading this has reminded me of the tragic accident in Florida for a truck
jackknifed and the Tesla could not discern the side of the trailer with the
road

